# Georgia winter surf?



## Anchorite (Apr 27, 2016)

I've only been in Georgia for a few years. From my little experience, once the water gets cold in the winter the fish in the surf seemingly disappear. I'm curious if this is actually the case or if they can still be caught? Obviously the mullet run ends so that mass feeding opportunity bringing the blues, reds, tarpon, and sharks in numbers is done, but do some species linger? Do we get some new species to target altogether? Paddling up the estuaries after the species wintering there isn't really my cup of tea, so if I'm going to stick it out in the cold wind on the beach, does anyone have any winter pointers to get me through to march or may?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Species I've caught in the cold months while surf fishing are lots of dink Whiting, saucer sized Rays, Spotted Hake, Stripers, assorted other tiny fish and Spiny Dogfish. The Stripers (Rockfish) I caught were really small and I only got into them once. Folks target them in the cold months in the Savannah River and catch them up to 30-40 lbs. Maybe you would have a decent shot at them in the south channel. The Spiny Dogfish can be fun on lighter tackle. And all of the Sand Tiger Sharks that I know of were caught in March. All so I know of a few rogue Bull Reds landed in the cold months. Of course there is plenty of Sheepshead action, but not in the surf.
But, overall expect surf fishing to be extremely SLOW to none existent till March. Good luck. You won't see me out there till spring.


----------

